# fresh-like install of 2008



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

I inherited a network with a Windows Server 2008 R2 w/ SP1 (64-bit) installation which was mid migration (2k3 DC/forest to 2k8 DC/forest) when the IT guy was fired. The configuration of the whole domain and network is just plain messy and I prefer to start from scratch. The problem is this 2k8 installation has a donated volume license product key and needless to say I can't get the original product key from the donor (and key finder programs simply return the "BBBBB-BBBBB..." key). Since I can not do a fresh install of 2k8 with the original product key, how can I get this installation back to a fresh-like install essentially undoing the migration and domain stuff and other related configurations?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

What do you mean by "Donated" VLK

A Legitimate VLK is tied to the organisation that is issued to normally & though there are legitimate circumstances where an individual will have a computer with a VLK, I have never seen that with a server

If you can't find the legitimate key number with one of the key finder progrms & you cannot contact the "Donor" then you need to get in touch with Microsoft to verify the validity of the set up & get them to issue a new key

Lets check the validity & see what shows up 
Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it creates:
Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.


----------



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

```
Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0xc004f012
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-*****-*****-[REMOVED BY POSTER]
Windows Product Key Hash: WqGuW2/GgMVG3lbLgk46DGpOfZo=
Windows Product ID: 55041-507-3586983-84176
Windows Product ID Type: 6
Windows License Type: Volume MAK
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00030110.1.0.007
ID: {BC05A86B-F28F-467E-8404-875E89E45CAD}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: B4D0AA8B-543-80070002_025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\watadminsvc.exe[Hr = 0x80070003]
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\npwatweb.dll[Hr = 0x80070003]
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\watux.exe[Hr = 0x80070003]
File Mismatch: C:\Windows\system32\wat\watweb.dll[Hr = 0x80070003]

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{BC05A86B-F28F-467E-8404-875E89E45CAD}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00030110.1.0.007</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-BBBBB</PKey><PID>55041-507-3586983-84176</PID><PIDType>6</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-917901173-754996979-479867434</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>HP</Manufacturer><Model>ProLiant DL360 G5</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>HP</Manufacturer><Version>P58</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="3"/><Date>20070628000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>29263807018400FA</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Pacific Standard Time(GMT-08:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>1</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM/><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>  

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514

Name: Windows Server(R), ServerStandard edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows Server(R), VOLUME_MAK_B channel
Activation ID: 6a4bd364-4b60-4856-a727-efb59d94348e
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 55041-00168-507-358698-03-1033-7601.0000-3402011
Installation ID: 006444081131668935816600267755041564521864853044273523
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88342
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88343
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88345
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88344
Partial Product Key: [REMOVED BY POSTER]
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 3
Trusted time: 3/22/2012 12:06:38 PM

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: N/A
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: N/A
ActiveX: Not Registered - 0x80040154
Admin Service: Not Registered - 0x80040154
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:


HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: MAAAAAEAAgABAAIAAQAAAAAAAgABAAEAln2wr2RUckP8ZwjwznDS9yBiVBrgpMwx

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes, but no SLIC table
Windows marker version: N/A
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: N/A
BIOS Information: 
  ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
  APIC			HP    		00000083
  FACP			HP    		P58     
  HPET			HP    		P58     
  MCFG			HP    		ProLiant
  SPCR			HP    		SPCRRBSU
  SPMI			HP    		ProLiant
```


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that appears to show an invalid key
you will have to contact microsoft about it


----------



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

I googled around and remembered seeing something saying to the effect of you'll get these results if its some kind of special volume license.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It looks like you get that error because some activation files are missing
It really needs Microsoft to confirm everythiung on this as server licencing is much more complicated than Desktop licencing and as I said previously "Donated" VLK keys are generally frowned upon and can be easily blocked at any time by MIcrosoft


----------



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

well this company is a non-profit organization, I guess that's why the donor (also the tech guy you installed it) says he "donated" the keys. Says he got 'em from his MSDN or MS Partner account.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

MSDN keys cannot be donated or used on a public computer
they are for testing purposes only

A partner account might have legitimate keys that can be donated or used but I am very wary 
The only people who can help you with this are MIcrosoft 
You have to contact them now


----------

